# Husqvarna 340, to buy or not to buy



## Mold Mechanic (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new 40 or so cc saw for my wife to run, finally decided to dump the wild thing 2375 and also got rid of my old 028wb, so I've got a little cash to play with, was looking for something lighter and faster with better AV, and came across a good deal on a new 340 husky, I've never heard much about this model, and didn't find much online other than a few reviews from people who bought one and used it once and fell in love with it....So I figured there would be more than one person on here that had one or knew someone who had one. Is it worth owning? We spend our time cutting firewood, usually dead hardwood, I'm thinking 14-16" bar for her and her shiny new saw, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Responds well to a muff mod. Boss has one, and well......I took it and did the mod without him knowing it. Turns out, he loves it. Now i have to mod his other saws. All 25 of them!!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you considered the ms211? It is a great little saw with plenty of power. It actually has the same hp as a 435 husky with 5cc's less.


----------



## galde (Mar 16, 2010)

The 340 is the lowest-powered of the 340, 345, 350 trio. They are the same saw with different displacements, just like the Stihl 290 and 390. I would look for the larger displacement since the weight is the same.


----------



## willis09r (Mar 16, 2010)

How bout a Stihl 024AV


----------



## spike60 (Mar 17, 2010)

Like galde said, it's going to be the same weight as the 345 or 350, so "smallest" on this chassis only applies to the actual displacement.

If you want to stick with Husky, and weight is the more important consideration for your wife, then the 435/440 are something you should take a look at. They are lighter than the 340/345/350 or the 445/450 that replaced them. Both saws are 41cc, the primary difference being the 440 having the spring assist starter and the no tool chain adjust.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 17, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Like galde said, it's going to be the same weight as the 345 or 350, so "smallest" on this chassis only applies to the actual displacement.
> 
> If you want to stick with Husky, and weight is the more important consideration for your wife, then the 435/440 are something you should take a look at. They are lighter than the 340/345/350 or the 445/450 that replaced them. Both saws are 41cc, the primary difference being the 440 having the spring assist starter and the no tool chain adjust.



The 340 is a good light saw but is a little underpowered as has been said already there are more powerful saws in this weight class. if your wife is going to be running I guess it would come down to her experience with a saw as to whitch to get less power for less exp. IMO 435 and 440 are good options I personally don't like the tooless chain adjust having had one. It worked fine it just didn't seem like it would last long. I got rid of it and got a 455. A friend of mine has a 435 and I have put in about 6 hours using helping him around his property and it is not a bad saw at all it has good power for it's size and is fairly inexpensive. A muffler mod would help it alot. they are all pretty good saws I guess it just comes down to what you want and what you can get the best deal on. if someone is offering you a really good deal on the 340 I say go for it you wont regret it as long as you don't expect it to cut like a bigger saw


----------



## Mold Mechanic (Mar 19, 2010)

I may go take her to look at some stihls this week, thinking the ms210 or 211 may be the best fit for her if they are lighter and faster than the husky.


----------



## opalxx (Sep 3, 2020)

Mold Mechanic said:


> I may go take her to look at some stihls this week, thinking the ms210 or 211 may be the best fit for her if they are lighter and faster than the husky.


Shindaiwa or Solo are my choices.


----------



## arto_wa (Sep 3, 2020)

opalxx said:


> _*Shindaiwa or Solo are my choices.*_





I sure hope the OP found a chainsaw for his wife and they are still together since it's been over ten years when he posted his question about Husqvarna 340 ....


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2020)

Interesting to hear a few guys say the 340 is underpowered for a 40. In my opinion it will run away from any non-pro saw of 40cc or less.


----------

